# Kerdi or KBRS Shower Seal over Silicone?



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You would contact the manufacturer of whatever product you're going to use and ask them about the compatibility of the products involved.
Ron


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

*Sealing the backer board to the shower pan*

This is a weak connection point for most showers.

I would suggest you use a little piece of Kerdi, Nobel TS or equivelant and apply the membrane to the shower base with Nobel 150 or Kerdi fix. Attach the Kerdi to the CBU with non modified thinset or the Nobel TS with modified or un modified thinset.

Did you add any poly or such behind your CBU?

IS this shower a steamer?

Do you wish to further waterproof the shower?

Can you post pictures?

Good luck.

JW


----------

